# Sage DB Pressure



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

After pre-infusion my pressure dial is ramping up to 10.25 bar (then drops a smidge towards the end) on 19 in 30 out over 30-35s. To my mind that's a bit high. Just read this http://nic.steve-tek.com/?page_id=180 and it seems others have experienced some variability with the pressure on their machines and have adjusted their OPVs accordingly. Just wondered what pressure readings other people are getting and if they've made any adjustments?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

My pressure varies but it normally starts off around 10.5ish then drops to around 9.5 or so during the extraction. I saw others on youtube who had 9 bar bang on every time (Sage demo etc) but does it really make too much difference? Not sure... I haven't thought about adjustments as I don't know if my small over-pressure is that severe. I'd like to know if you did adjust the OPV and how you found it?


----------

